# 5220 - JD - PTO Clutch



## lews (Feb 21, 2016)

I've a 2004 5220 and the pto stopped engaging (slipping). The manual is not clear on the adjustment. It says to disengage lever (up top) , then pull the adjusting rod forward (to remove slack) and pull the pto operating lever backward also to remove slack. The lever is the black thing in the 3rd attachment.

1. I can't figure out what it means to remove slack from the lever. It moves back about 3-4 inches. If it just some tiny amount of slack, then I have a serious problem because I can't get the pto to turn a mower unless I tighten the rod to close to no adjustment. I can't visualize how the pto clutch works. Does it have a pressure plate like a regular clutch that somehow requires a lot of pressure, but that would be to release not engage. I'm confused.

2. The tractor is low hours on a pto attachment. I can't believe the clutch is gone. Why does it seem to work when I adjust the rod very short? Should I use it this way or am I somehow damaging something.

I've got hay to cut.

Thanks for your help.

Lewis


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Removing slack in lever(moving towards rear of tractor) puts engagement brg(parts key 2) closer to PP operating fingers therefore applying a little more pressure to pto clutch plate.


----------



## lews (Feb 21, 2016)

So, the removal of play should mean that I move that lever rearward by hand. In other words, you don't think I can move it too much in taking out slack as long as I'm just rotating by hand. It would take a lot of pressure to push a pressure plate.

The system is confusing to me. It's like the pto is engaged when you put pressure on it. That's the opposite of a regular clutch, when you apply pressure (push the clutch in), the trans and engine are disengaged.


----------



## lews (Feb 21, 2016)

When I tighten the rod (take the slack out), the pto works but there's a noise in the case - obviously the pto clutch. It goes away when the pto and mower get turning good.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes pto clutch engages when brg(parts key 2) exerts pressure on pto PP fingers. I don't know answer to what's causing engagement noise


----------



## lews (Feb 21, 2016)

It's just a startup moaning that doesn't sound really abnormal. Just the get going type noises you hear. I think it's okay. But as far as the slack think, it sounds like you think I'm okay. I'm hoping i can't be over tightening it by taking up the slack if I'm only moving the level by hand.

Thank you so much for your help. By myself out here....


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

It shouldn't make any noise while engaging. I wonder if the pto clutch is worn out or the throw out bearing is getting bad. How far do you have to move the handle before the pto engages?


----------

